# Woman comes into station to purchase marijuanna



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Posted on Sat, Feb. 11, 2006
(Cut and pasted from a Grand Forks, ND newspaper online)
*Police say woman arrested after calling to buy marijuana*

*Associated Press*

*WEST FARGO, N.D. - *Police were surprised to get a call early Saturday from a woman seeking to buy marijuana.

"A young lady called the West Fargo Police Department and asked the dispatcher if he knew where there was marijuana," Officer Ken Zeeb said.

The dispatcher told her it was illegal, but she insisted, and police then told her they had some in the evidence locker, Zeeb said. The 20-year-old Fargo woman showed up at police headquarters a short time later, and gave the dispatcher $3 to buy pot, he said.

She was arrested on charges of criminal attempt and possession of drug paraphernalia.

"She seemed to be very coherent and aware of what she was doing when I spoke to her. She did not appear to be under the influence of alcohol or drugs or anything like that," Zeeb said.

"I've heard of some crazy things happening. A lot of times, you just think to yourself, 'I don't think this one can be topped,' and then something like this happens," the officer said.


----------

